# Graphtec Cutting Master 2 (Production Manager) over network



## gweedoh (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to use the Graphtec Cutting Master 2 plugin for Illustrator CS3 to drive a CE3000 shared on another machine.

It all worked well under WinXP and CS2 using the older version of Cutting Master, but it seems the new Cutting Master is based on Flexi's Production Manager and trying to send to the CE3000 gives me an error that it cannot open port.

I'm pretty sure the problem is that Cutting Master doesn't know where to look for the plotter. Since it isn't directly connected to my machine the Graphtec USB is not the correct option, but I tried TCP/IP and used the IP of the other machine and (as I expected) that didn't work either.

Has anyone successfully gotten Production Manager or Cutting Master to plot to a shared plotter over a network?

By the way, I just sent a Windows test page to the plotter over the network and the plotter came to life so I know my machine can talk to it. It's now just a matter of telling Cutting Master how to find it.


----------

